
Twitter sees massive usage and some delays, but stays up for Obama’s inauguration - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2009/01/20/twitter-sees-massive-usage-and-some-delays-but-stays-up-for-obamas-inauguration/
======
pclark
How notable is it really when a company has had over $20M in funding and they
manage to keep their site online?

